# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема с блоком питания.Срочно!!!

## Shwepps-strag

Есть три проблемы.
1)сильно шумит кулер БП, не так как надо.
2)Играешь минут 15-20 и ужасные тормоза секунд 10-20 и опять нормализуется.и так постоянно.
3)самое плохое.Запах гари из дырки, где находиться вентилятор БП, тоесть от БП.за часа 4 прованиевается вся комната, при открытом окне.
ПРичина  - медленно крутиться кулер бп.Бывает,что покрутившись медленно, он вдруг начинает крутиться быстрее,тоесть нормально.

Напряжение по Эвересту (после 1,5часа работы):
1 ядро компа - 42,2 -е ядро компа - 52, сист.платы -42, жест. диска - 45, вентилятора на проце - 2.3, а вот и самое плохое - Напряжение на 12V - 12.9 V вместо 12V, А ГДЕ 3.3V должно быть там 3.3-3.4V ,колеблется

Вот система:
Атлон 5000+ 2.6.ггц
АТИ 3850 ддр3 512мб
жестак на 400гб
двд-рв
2 гб ОЗУ

А вот поподробнее про БП:
DELUX:
Model:ATX-450w P4
DC OUTPUT(max)
-----------------------------------
+5V | +12V | +3.3V | -12V | +5VSB
-----------------------------------
35 | 21A | 32A | 0.8A | 2.5A

----------


## mr.L

Всего скорее надо менять куллер пока не поздно, более подробно здесь
http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?t=33968
если что-то не понятно срашивай

----------


## Shwepps-strag

Та решил сменить блок питания.та и дело в шляпе:)

----------


## Ukinary

Судя по напряжению, проверь конденсаторы в БП на вздутось. Дело может быть (но врятли) в самом кулере, попробуй заменить его (150р)

----------


## Smill

нужно менять а то как у меня аж все провода полавились и вонь стояла, жуть...

----------


## Микола

Проблема кулер + кондеры-100%! Есть другой вопрос купил модем 3G и вроде все хорошо да только если модем подключен (даже без работы на нем) подключаем любую флешку более 2 гб  либо модем не х..  либо флешь как неопознанное уст-во
что делать?:confused:

----------


## Kulёma

> Есть другой вопрос купил модем 3G и вроде все хорошо да только если модем подключен (даже без работы на нем) подключаем любую флешку более 2 гб либо модем не х.. либо флешь как неопознанное уст-во


Конфликт USBшины, дрова на мать переставь, желательно вместе с ОСью

----------


## Микола

Конфликт USBшины, дрова на мать переставь, желательно вместе с ОСью поподробнее если можно заранее благодарен;)

----------

